# Montgomery Ward 3 Speed Bikes Pair



## professor7000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Just found these two bikes that eventually would like to sell for someone that would like to have a matching pair.  I'm in the Washington DC area.


----------



## Awhipple (Mar 10, 2016)

Try to clean them up and try and sell them to college students. Not really worth mouth but students sometimes like them.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 10, 2016)

Oh man, sure looks like that left rear dropout is coming out of the chain stay. :eek:


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 11, 2016)

I agree with above post. As collectors bikes these have no value and not much as just basic transportation. I would list them on CL. Here I would have trouble getting $50 for the pair. V/r Shawn


----------



## professor7000 (Mar 12, 2016)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 12, 2016)

The BMA/6 certification decal dates them between 1971-79.


----------



## Mike LeBlanc (Feb 20, 2018)

professor7000 said:


> Just found these two bikes that eventually would like to sell for someone that would like to have a matching pair.  I'm in the Washington DC area.
> 
> View attachment 609304View attachment 609305View attachment 609306View attachment 609307View attachment 609308View attachment 609309View attachment 609310View attachment 609311View attachment 609312View attachment 609313



I have that same bicycle and may be interested in it for parts. can you tell me what size tires it has?


----------



## partsguy (Feb 20, 2018)

Mike LeBlanc said:


> I have that same bicycle and may be interested in it for parts. can you tell me what size tires it has?




Mike,

This post is nearly two years old, and I am certain these bikes are long gone, probably to the junkyard with the frame damage. What exactly are you looking for? Most parts on these bikes are common and interchangeable.


----------



## Mike LeBlanc (Feb 20, 2018)

partsguy said:


> Mike,
> 
> This post is nearly two years old, and I am certain these bikes are long gone, probably to the junkyard with the frame damage. What exactly are you looking for? Most parts on these bikes are common and interchangeable.



I have had a Montgomery Ward, Hawthorne, 3 speed bike since I was 13 years old. I still ride and use the same bike today and I will be 60 in March. I am having the chrome sand blasted and repainted and I would like to have the wheels themselves look better also. The back wheel which has the internal mechanism in the hub cannot be redone or sand blasted and coated so I would like to find some wheels that look good (without rust) or new replacement wheels that use the same mechanism. The wheel size I have is 26-3/8". Do you know where I could find some? Also, I want to keep the same frame (since it is my original) however, if I have the frame painted, I would no longer have the same decals so as of now, I can't paint it. The ones I have are in good shape but don't think I can remove without damaging. is there a way I can get exact duplicate decals? There is one on the hub below the handle bars, one on the frame and one on the chain gard.
Thanks


----------



## partsguy (Feb 21, 2018)

Mike LeBlanc said:


> I have had a Montgomery Ward, Hawthorne, 3 speed bike since I was 13 years old. I still ride and use the same bike today and I will be 60 in March. I am having the chrome sand blasted and repainted and I would like to have the wheels themselves look better also. The back wheel which has the internal mechanism in the hub cannot be redone or sand blasted and coated so I would like to find some wheels that look good (without rust) or new replacement wheels that use the same mechanism. The wheel size I have is 26-3/8". Do you know where I could find some? Also, I want to keep the same frame (since it is my original) however, if I have the frame painted, I would no longer have the same decals so as of now, I can't paint it. The ones I have are in good shape but don't think I can remove without damaging. is there a way I can get exact duplicate decals? There is one on the hub below the handle bars, one on the frame and one on the chain gard.
> Thanks




I will break this down for you in parts. I have refurbished many lightweights for resale, and often cannibalized parts bike to turn a profit.

- Rear wheel. The "mechanism" you are referring to is the hub. Those 3-speed hubs don't usually go bad. Are you sure it is only out of adjustment?
- Rear wheel. Every lightweight bicycle used the same style of rim. The only exceptions are Schwinn, and high end models. Finding a replacement rim should be no trouble. Huffy, Columbia, Concord, Murray, Roadmaster, etc all the same
- PAINT and DECALS. These bike are not popular for collectors, and I know you don't want to hear that. As such, there are no reproduction decals for these bikes, or anything from the 70s or 80s really. Be sure to have a shop make your decals BEFORE you have everything blasted.


----------



## Oilit (Feb 21, 2018)

Mike LeBlanc said:


> I have had a Montgomery Ward, Hawthorne, 3 speed bike since I was 13 years old. I still ride and use the same bike today and I will be 60 in March. I am having the chrome sand blasted and repainted and I would like to have the wheels themselves look better also. The back wheel which has the internal mechanism in the hub cannot be redone or sand blasted and coated so I would like to find some wheels that look good (without rust) or new replacement wheels that use the same mechanism. The wheel size I have is 26-3/8". Do you know where I could find some? Also, I want to keep the same frame (since it is my original) however, if I have the frame painted, I would no longer have the same decals so as of now, I can't paint it. The ones I have are in good shape but don't think I can remove without damaging. is there a way I can get exact duplicate decals? There is one on the hub below the handle bars, one on the frame and one on the chain gard.
> Thanks



Can you post some pictures? Montgomery Wards imported and sold Hercules bikes (England) into the early '60's. The ones I've seen had "Hawthorne" head badges but "Hercules" on the seat tube.


----------



## Mike LeBlanc (Feb 21, 2018)

partsguy said:


> I will break this down for you in parts. I have refurbished many lightweights for resale, and often cannibalized parts bike to turn a profit.
> 
> - Rear wheel. The "mechanism" you are referring to is the hub. Those 3-speed hubs don't usually go bad. Are you sure it is only out of adjustment?
> - Rear wheel. Every lightweight bicycle used the same style of rim. The only exceptions are Schwinn, and high end models. Finding a replacement rim should be no trouble. Huffy, Columbia, Concord, Murray, Roadmaster, etc all the same
> - PAINT and DECALS. These bike are not popular for collectors, and I know you don't want to hear that. As such, there are no reproduction decals for these bikes, or anything from the 70s or 80s really. Be sure to have a shop make your decals BEFORE you have everything blasted.



thank you very much for your reply (partsguy). The hub works fine. What I was trying to say is that I can't have the wheel with hub blasted because it might get damaged during the process. It just has some rust on it. If there is a new wheel with hub that would work with the same initiating mechanism then I would be interested in it so that the wheel looks better. I am basically trying to restore the whole bike. I figured it wasn't worth much. It is only worth something to me because it is my original bike that I still use.I will take your advice and make sure I have the replacement decals and that they look like the original before I do anything with blasting the frame and chain guard. Thanks again for your info.


----------



## Mike LeBlanc (Feb 21, 2018)

Oilit said:


> Can you post some pictures? Montgomery Wards imported and sold Hercules bikes (England) into the early '60's. The ones I've seen had "Hawthorne" head badges but "Hercules" on the seat tube.



I can't send a photo because it is currently at the bike shop. It will be a couple of weeks but when I have it back, I will send a photo.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 21, 2018)

Mike LeBlanc said:


> thank you very much for your reply (partsguy). The hub works fine. What I was trying to say is that I can't have the wheel with hub blasted because it might get damaged during the process. It just has some rust on it. If there is a new wheel with hub that would work with the same initiating mechanism then I would be interested in it so that the wheel looks better. I am basically trying to restore the whole bike. I figured it wasn't worth much. It is only worth something to me because it is my original bike that I still use.I will take your advice and make sure I have the replacement decals and that they look like the original before I do anything with blasting the frame and chain guard. Thanks again for your info.




I would unlace the hubs from the rims, and re-lace them into new ones. If dollars don't matter and this is sentimental, go and find some 26 x 1 3/8 chrome rims on eBay or at a local bike shop (they will order them, I am sure). Lace the original hubs and spokes (check for rust, bends) into the new rims, and DONE!


----------



## Jason85 (May 1, 2020)

I just got the same two bikes. Thought I found something good. Guess i was wrong. 

Sent from my G60 using Tapatalk


----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 2, 2020)

There is another thread about sellers with remorse about no longer owning a bicycle. 
I believe that these vintage but forgettable bikes likely never fall under that category. 
Perhaps selling them in pairs, 2 for the price of 1, is the best way to get rid of the girls bike.


----------

